# Where to stay in Dumaguete



## Traveller101 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello there,

I'm looking for some advice on where to stay in Dumaguete. I'll fear for around six months and have a 15,000 PHP budget for a 1-person apartment. Ideally close to amenities etc.

Any input would be most welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

You might try looking here:

Dumaguete Apartments and Houses For Rent


----------



## jamckinnon (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm new on here and don't know if I can send a private message, so I sent a friend request. I have some info on an apartment in Valencia.


----------



## Filippok (Feb 7, 2014)

For this amount you can easily find a nice place for rent online, even fully furnished.


----------

